# Where To Get White Labs Wlp009 In Melb



## peterl1981 (6/7/12)

Hi guys just wanting to get my hands on some white labs wlp009 yeast dose anyone know where to get it??
Cheers in advance
Peter


----------



## JDW81 (6/7/12)

lynchman said:


> Hi guys just wanting to get my hands on some white labs wlp009 yeast dose anyone know where to get it??
> Cheers in advance
> Peter



I don't know of anywhere in melbourne sells it but you can get white labs from www.thebrewshop.com.au (one of the AHB sponsors)


----------



## cam89brewer (6/7/12)

http://www.mashematics.net/wordpress/?page...amp;sort=normal


----------



## cam89brewer (6/7/12)

The only problem the above link is that you have to buy just under 5kg to make the postage worth it...


----------



## going down a hill (6/7/12)

http://www.thebrewersden.com.au/?stg=1027
They are out in Boronia, I bought a vial of their kolsch yeast, I had to order it in advance. Staff are a bit weird, maybe that's just Boronia.


----------



## sponge (6/7/12)

http://www.thebrewshop.com.au/wlp009-austr...in-jan-feb.html


----------



## Weizguy (6/7/12)

Have you thought of culturing Coopers yeast from the bottle?

Same yeast as far as I can tell, but cheaper and you get beer with it.

Should be widely available in Melbourne too (keeping this post on-topic).

Up to you, though


----------



## sponge (6/7/12)

Whoops, thought I posted about the culturing yeast as well as just the link.

As Les said, the 009 is the same as the coopers yeast (AFAIK).

You'll get a 6er for about the same price as a vial and get some beer for free for your efforts.

Plus its available all year.



Sponge


----------



## cam89brewer (6/7/12)

sponge said:


> http://www.thebrewshop.com.au/wlp009-austr...in-jan-feb.html



It's only $8.00 at mashematics vs $15.00 at the brew shop :huh:


----------



## sponge (6/7/12)

cambrew said:


> It's only $8.00 at mashematics vs $15.00 at the brew shop :huh:



Oh wow, thats a real good price. Pretty much the same price for fresh from there as the out of date ones from the brew shop.

Might have to switch over for next time.... Didn't even think of checking them as I just went for a local (well, semi-local) place that had them since my LHBS were out of liquid (need to put in a special order to get liquid from there <_< ).

Cheers for the heads up cam


Sponge


----------



## cam89brewer (6/7/12)

I haven't actually purchased anything from their but everything is very good value, especially if you are after small amounts of grain,hops etc.


----------

